# No star fragments washed up??



## Kamzitty (Apr 18, 2020)

I went to a meteor shower last night and wished on about 20-30 stars, but today I checked my beaches and there wasn’t a single star fragment. Will they come later or is it possible I did something wrong??


----------



## Bioness (Apr 18, 2020)

Try picking up all the shells. Then enter and exit a building.


----------



## axo (Apr 18, 2020)

i noticed when i first started the game that i had no star fragments, but after about 30 minutes they gradually started showing up!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 18, 2020)

Picking up the shells helps me!


----------



## lunachii (Apr 18, 2020)

The star fragments are random and it's stupid. You'll usually always get a few but I've wished on 100+ wishes before and only gotten a total of 9 star fragments troughout the day ;_;


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 18, 2020)

They also come in waves. I've wished on a ton of shooting stars at night, and been disappointed to only see about 5 on my beach in the morning. But, after I picked those ones up, more kept coming throughout the day. There might be an overall limit that you can't surpass...but they definitely keep rolling in to a certain point.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 18, 2020)

lunachii said:


> The star fragments are random and it's stupid. You'll usually always get a few but I've wished on 100+ wishes before and only gotten a total of 9 star fragments troughout the day ;_;


I'm pretty sure it caps out at 20 fragments but I may be wrong.


----------



## lunachii (Apr 18, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I'm pretty sure it caps out at 20 fragments but I may be wrong.


That can be possible, I don't expect 100 fragments for 100 wishes, but I thought 9 was very low for that many, and i know i got that many because of the nook miles ;_


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 18, 2020)

So I went inside a couple building and 3 ended up washing up haha. Gonna pick up some shells like you guys suggested, thank you!!!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 18, 2020)

lunachii said:


> That can be possible, I don't expect 100 fragments for 100 wishes, but I thought 9 was very low for that many, and i know i got that many because of the nook miles ;_


That's really odd then because if I have a star shower I usually wish on 50+ stars every time and only end up with 15-20 fragements the day after.


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 19, 2020)

I've had more than 20 fragments wash up (in waves), but I wished over 200 times LOL

does TTing affect fragments? I wished on a friend's island and went back to mine (day time) then time travelled to the next day but nothing showed up :0


----------



## Calysis (Apr 19, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I'm pretty sure it caps out at 20 fragments but I may be wrong.


When I tested this, I got up to 40 star fragments throughout the day. I posted my testing in a thread but it seems the thread is gone now.

Also TTing does not affect star fragments. My bf and I tested this when he came over to my island for the wishing achievement. When he TT'd to the next day he got his star fragments and so did I. ^^


----------

